# Shiatsu massager grave grabber - part two - the pvc armatures



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Is the PVC supposed to be "loose" on the metal tube? And then the plumbers tape is basically used to hold the PVC on the metal tube?


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, exactly. You can try a smaller diameter pipe over the metal tube which would fit tight then put the larger PVC over that, but you will still need to use the plumbers tape to hole the PVC tube down.


----------



## kid4738 (Sep 4, 2009)

Herman, do you have any video of your prop?


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

kid4738 said:


> Herman, do you have any video of your prop?


Here's a link to the videos for the two versions of the grave grabber

The basic grave grabber http://home.comcast.net/~uk_teejay/bones1.MOV

Two handed grave grabber http://home.comcast.net/~uk_teejay/bones2.MOV

.. They do load up slow


----------



## feldkij (Oct 9, 2008)

Herman nice job! Good idea with the shiatsu. 
Have you or anyone else tried the durability of the shiatsu? I know its pretty darn strong. I do have one and it gets very hot after about 20 minutes of use. Just wondered if it was mine or is it the shiatsu in general that's getting overly warm. Do you run this with any added ventilation?

Also is there any viable way of slowing it down?


----------

